# since when did vB get subforums?



## fadhatter (Jul 6, 2005)

interesting development trailing ipb


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 6, 2005)

Can you please explain to a layman what you mean by this thread title and post?


----------



## Beorn (Jul 6, 2005)

Sub forums have always been in vB, before IPB even existed. The idea of sub forums was around before vB even existed!


----------



## Astran (Jul 7, 2005)

All forums have subfora


----------

